# [SOLVED] Floppy Disk(s) Fail (40)



## marcford89 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've had this error for a while. However, I have no floppy disk drive. Also, in the bios, I have no boot devices set for Floppy disks at all.


It really is only a minor nuisance having to hit F1 at every boot and restart, but I'd like to get this resolved.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Floppy Disk(s) Fail (40)*

Disable the floppy in BIOS. (maybe worded as floppy seek or diskette drive)


----------



## marcford89 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Floppy Disk(s) Fail (40) {SOLVED}*

I guess I should have listed my motherboard for specific bios outline. It is the EVGA 680i.


In the advanced BIOS features menu, I go to Removable Device Priority, where 1. Floppy Disks is listed. However, I cannot do anything with this at the moment.


In the Standard CMOS features, when going to the Halt On setting, I have a setting that states, "All , but Diskette/Keyboard", which fixed it.


----------

